# 29 gallon with one male betta, tank mates?



## ShepherdGirl5 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi!

Sadly I recently lost one of my boys, leaving me with one boy left (I had three each in their own 10 gallon). 

So, instead of having three separate 10 gallons I'm thinking about doing a larger community tank. I have a 29 gallon I've been wanting to set up. I want to put one male betta in it and maybe some Pygmy Cory cats. 

What other fish would work well? About how many would be a healthy amount to have in a 29 gallon?

Note: I'm going to be getting another male for the 29 gallon and keeping my last boy in his 10 gallon. He's been in it alone for three years, I don't want to stress him out. 

Thanks.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I would do, say, the boy, ~20-25 Pygmy Cories and ~15-20 Harlequin or Chili Rasboras.

If you need help deciding numbers, go to aquadvisor.com.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Shoaling fish need a minimum of six to do best but 10+ is better.

If I had a Betta-based 29 I would stock it, in addition to 10 Pygmy Cory (mid-tank dwellers), with 10 of the smaller Tetra (Ember, Green Neon) or 10 smaller Rasbora (Chili, Galaxy, Sundadanio axelrodi) or, my favorites, 10 Celestial Pearl Danio.

Then six bottom-dwelling dainty Cory like Habrosus or smaller of the regular Cory.

After the tank is cycled and for interest I would add a filter feeder shrimp like a Vampire or Bamboo.

If you want to add all to a cycled tank then get a bottle of Seachem Stability and dose it as if you were using it for cycling. I buy all of my fish online and sometimes will add 30 to a tank all at once. Using Stability I've never had a mini-cycle or a cycle crash.

Since you have the extra 10s you already have a back-up plan.  

Have fun!


----------



## ShepherdGirl5 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you both, those are excellent suggestions!
@RussellTheShihTzu: where do you order your fish from? I've never gotten fish online but I know none of the local or chain pet stores around me will carry all of these. 

Also, it's been awhile since I cycled a tank. Should I go with the pure ammonia method or take some media from my current 10 gallon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

